# how to make mac filter



## era2006 (Oct 3, 2009)

I have a Repotec Router which is wired and has 4 Lan ports
i want to make a mac filter for a mac that is not good in my lan from accessing the internet 

i have this picture in my Router Administrator Panel :










i need ur help pls 

thanks


----------

